# Results of my Epson 1400 with Claria Ink...



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

After reading about this printer, I decided to keep it in the box. Im very very new to the whole heatpress world but Im tryn. I paint all my hats, clothes, shoes etc. I sell and sell and I couldnt paint fast enough if I wanted to. I was lookn to upgrade my business, I purchased me a Epson Stylus Photo 1400 based on Coastal having a print at the bottom of the printer that said- recommended for t-shirt transfers. The more I read about the 1400 after I had already purchased it was not so good. I found all this info on T-shirtforum. Dye ink, Sublimation ink, Pigment Ink???????? Found out today that I got Dye ink and I need pigment ink. So Im gonna have to ship it back to Coastal and maybe get the R2400. I would like to purchase the 1800 but I dont think that they offer it. They offer the 2400,but it is double what I paid. I really wish someone would have told me that I shouldnt start my T-shirt business with dye ink, because it really would saved me alot of headache.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just part of the game. I learned the same way. I had to sell my printer on ebay and take the hit. Just had to learn to take it slow and ask a bunch of questions before I made my purchases and decisions.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> After reading about this printer, I decided to keep it in the box. Im very very new to the whole heatpress world but Im tryn. I paint all my hats, clothes, shoes etc. I sell and sell and I couldnt paint fast enough if I wanted to. I was lookn to upgrade my business, I purchased me a Epson Stylus Photo 1400 based on Coastal having a print at the bottom of the printer that said- recommended for t-shirt transfers. The more I read about the 1400 after I had already purchased it was not so good. I found all this info on T-shirtforum. Dye ink, Sublimation ink, Pigment Ink???????? Found out today that I got Dye ink and I need pigment ink. So Im gonna have to ship it back to Coastal and maybe get the R2400. I would like to purchase the 1800 but I dont think that they offer it. They offer the 2400,but it is double what I paid. I really wish someone would have told me that I shouldnt start my T-shirt business with dye ink, because it really would saved me alot of headache.


Dont send it just yet! Check out my threads about claria dye ink (epson 1400) and jetpro soft stretch

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41293.html#post244194

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41837.html#post249003

I too have the Epson 1400 and I am printing out t-shirts just fine with dye ink and jet pro soft stretch transfer paper. the inks that come with the 1400 work great with jetpro soft stretch paper. I just tried out some bulk 3rd party claria ink and it prints just as nicely and holds up just as good as pigment ink in the washer, the only thing is that i get a slight shift in my gray colors, but it doesnt seem too bad. check out the pictures before you make your decision, or if you need some more advice i can help you out! Im a fellow 1400 owner myself  no buyers remorse here!


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I know..Part of the game. Im gonna try to avoid this hit though, because its only been a week. I read that Coastal has a 30 day policy. Im thinking that if I ship that printer back and spend more money on a pigment based printer that I will come out better. I read about a couple of people using the Epson 1800. I also have a C88 but its actin funny right now...lol. I think I put the ink in and didnt let it align its self or something. Im thinking if I take the ink out and put it back in and let it align its self that maybe this work. Thanks for the reply. I wish u could have caught me like two weeks ago.lol... I think this new lil heatpress t-shirt hustle is gonna work its self out though.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> Yeah I know..Part of the game. Im gonna try to avoid this hit though, because its only been a week. I read that Coastal has a 30 day policy. Im thinking that if I ship that printer back and spend more money on a pigment based printer that I will come out better. I read about a couple of people using the Epson 1800. I also have a C88 but its actin funny right now...lol. I think I put the ink in and didnt let it align its self or something. Im thinking if I take the ink out and put it back in and let it align its self that maybe this work. Thanks for the reply. I wish u could have caught me like two weeks ago.lol... I think this new lil heatpress t-shirt hustle is gonna work its self out though.


Yeah its all good! The epson 1800 has 8 colors as im sure you already know. So you would have to buy more pigment ink as supposed to 6 colors. To me the epson 1400 is all i need, I dont believe the 2 extra colors would make a huge difference on t-shirt transfers so it might not be worth spending the extra money on the other 2 colors if 6 is all you need. I converted my 1400 to pigment and I was printing out transfers just fine. I know if i had got the heat transfer pigment inks I would of been golden. But I decided to take a chance on dye ink so i tossed my pigment CIS and went with dye ink refill carts and it has worked out ok for me so I am happy.

But good luck with the epson 1800! I know its better for photo prints though so that might help if you print photos too


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the insight Ivan. Still a lil nervous though about opening that box and tryin out that ink. Then Coastal will tell me about how this and that is missing ink or out of place. My Painted clothing that I sell is did with acrylic paint. I mix the paint with a flex gel and I varnish it(clearcoat). U can bleach this stuff and nothing happens ever. I been doing this for almost 3yrs. If I came with some new stuff that fades. It wont look good on me. Its good that u had success with the 1400 but what about many others thats downing dye ink. Thats what scares me a whole bunch. I have read so many threads tonight that my artist eyes are hurting..lol.. I have some Jpss. I know that it stretchs and I seen the vid that Lou did so I bought some 11x14 and 8'11..still in the ziploc


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> Thanks for the insight Ivan. Still a lil nervous though about opening that box and tryin out that ink. Then Coastal will tell me about how this and that is missing ink or out of place. My Painted clothing that I sell is did with acrylic paint. I mix the paint with a flex gel and I varnish it(clearcoat). U can bleach this stuff and nothing happens ever. I been doing this for almost 3yrs. If I came with some new stuff that fades. It wont look good on me. Its good that u had success with the 1400 but what about many others thats downing dye ink. Thats what scares me a whole bunch. I have read so many threads tonight that my artist eyes are hurting..lol.. I have some Jpss. I know that it stretchs and I seen the vid that Lou did so I bought some 11x14 and 8'11..still in the ziploc


Actually you know the pigment will fade a bit aswell. Heat transfers arent 100% fade resistant, they will fade wether its pigment, or dye ink.

I just hate to see you take back the epson 1400, pay a 20% restocking fee, then pay and get the R1800 and it not be all that much of a difference. You can convert the 1400 into a pigment based printer and it would work just as good as the R1800. Ive done so myself. But i feel you on taking that plunge and then you not liking it and then not being able to take it back. 

But I just noticed the epson 1400 is 445 on coastal business, thats a pretty steep price. I got mine for an even $269 from epson.com, free shipping too brand new. If you really want to swap out the 1400 and get your money back to get an epson R1800. I suggest buying the R1800 refurbished from epson.com they work just as good and come with warrenty i believe, you can save a lot of money. I hope your decision works out for you man. I have made a few decisions like this myself and it has got a bite out of my *** and i ended up losing money. Just trying to make sure other people dont lose money too.

good luck!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a member that has been through tough time using Durabrite OEM pigment ink also. It seems the OEM pigment ink has a major color shift that was not acceptable. It is mostly on black and gray colors. She claims using the pigment ink sold by Inksupply solved her problem.

Check this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39125.html


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks, Luis -- that would be ME 

Yes, I experienced significant color shifting -- the problem is actually in the YELLOW ink, which seems to pervade every composite color and shows up in designs even if there's no apparent yellow in it...

For details, please see my thread "OEM Durabrite ink vs. Inksupply.com ink -- Durabrite, you're fired!" http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39125.html Photos of shirts with the new inksupply.com ink is in the Testing New Transfer Paper thread...http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39332-2.html


Believe me, it is worth reading b/c the new ink is awesome -- no color shifting, the black is rich and deep in color (unlike the Durabrite's "faux" black), AND the ink is cheap! The same amount of Durabrite ink would cost OVER $400 MORE!!

Recently, inkjetcarts.us (the site where I got the refillable carts for only $16) told me that they're selling the same exact heat transfer ink as inksupply.com, and it's only $46 for four 4 oz. bottles (CMYK)! That makes your cost only around $62 (for carts and ink), where'd you'd pay over $400 more for the Durabrite which is, quite frankly, lesser quality! I also find that the washability (when combined with JPSS) is excellent.

Anyway, I hope this helps...
Melissa


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

So can I convert my Epson 1400 to a CIS pigment ink system. Would I get this system at inksupply.com or ?????. Will my printer be likely to clog because it is set up for dye. I have no clue about these things but everyone on T-shirtforum knows everything I would ever need to know about my new business. If I can avoid sending my printer back to Coastal I will, but if its gonna be a big risk let me know. I could ship my printer back and let Coastal put the money on my account for buyin transfers later, and buy me a 1800 from Epson.com. Give me some diff advice. I need options because Im stuck a lil bit and riding close to two weeks, so its crunch time. I got 30days but Im not waiting that long. I could shake dat 20% restock fee off, but the long term effect of me having a dye printer may not be in my best interest. Thanks to everyone who has been posting links to their old threads and giving me their exspert advice. It helps me alot.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> So can I convert my Epson 1400 to a CIS pigment ink system. Would I get this system at inksupply.com or ?????. Will my printer be likely to clog because it is set up for dye. I have no clue about these things but everyone on T-shirtforum knows everything I would ever need to know about my new business. If I can avoid sending my printer back to Coastal I will, but if its gonna be a big risk let me know. I could ship my printer back and let Coastal put the money on my account for buyin transfers later, and buy me a 1800 from Epson.com. Give me some diff advice. I need options because Im stuck a lil bit and riding close to two weeks, so its crunch time. I got 30days but Im not waiting that long. I could shake dat 20% restock fee off, but the long term effect of me having a dye printer may not be in my best interest. Thanks to everyone who has been posting links to their old threads and giving me their exspert advice. It helps me alot.


you can definitely convert the 1400 to pigment with a CIS. I did it, but I didnt have it for long because i decided to go the dye based route. Of course if you switch the 1400 to pigment you can get a good system at Inkjetfly.com - Professional Choice of Ink Supply for Inkjet Printers i bought the bigfoot system for about 150 buks with inks and everything. 

As for cloging, If you print a sheet every other day or so, it will keep the ink from getting stuck in the printer head, you can always do a nozzel check, and if that doesnt work, they have special cleaning cartridges that unclog those printer heads. If you're constantly printing i dont think you'll have any problems with clogging. clogging might only happen when you leave your printer alone for weeks at a time.

Your best bet I think would be to go for the empty CIS bigfoot system for the 1400 from inkjetfly, and then go for the heat transfer inks from coastal business that way you dont have to deal with color shifting. Coastal business sells the 6 color heat transfer inks. If you switch to the r1800. I have yet to come across a company that sells the 8 color set heat transfer inks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Claria ink is a dye ink, yes, but it is a "water resistant" dye ink. Pigment ink is "water resistant" as well. I've not seen a dye ink say it was WR before I saw Claria on Epson.com.

Pigment ink is like a gel drop, it is encapsulated in resin. This resin melts under the heat of the press, this is why I've been told, besides being water resistent, it doesn't have fade issues. 

But, Claria ink, a 'water resistent' dye, has now been used on Jetpro successfully, but in addition to Conde paper -- with absolutely no fading.

Claria may turn out to be a non-fading dye.

I have not had fading with Jetpro and my pigment ink, which is Durabrite. (I am also fortunate, I have not had any color shift at all.)

Since Ivan was using Claria, a WR dye ink, with perfect success with Jetpro, I took it one step further and tested Jetpro with regular Canon Oem plain dye ink. 

I am past the second wash (young in the testing phase), but there has been absolutely no color loss. Regular dye ink, I am shocked.

Jetpro may be able to be used with regular dye inks with great success.

The problem for you, is that all the testing is new. If they were six months old, we'd have confirmed results by now. But the fact that these ink and paper combinations are working at all is attention grabbing. These are against the norms that we've really gotten used to.

It seems like they're always improving the products lately.

If you want to keep your printer, you can use a CIS pigment ink system. After everything I've read about different printers and bulk systems, I really feel it's worth a few searches in the threads for your particular printer and cis systems, just to see what systems folks are using successfully.

You are right about the nozzle heads being designed for dye. Since pigment is larger, it can present issues. Also, it's a good idea to get your cis and ink at the same place, Charles always sites that there can be compatiblity issues otherwise. 

Good luck to you, and the clothes sound nice. Best regards.

PS: Hi everyone. I have to write down once and for all who's getting what ink where. I'm going to switch over to something, we'll see what, but I'll be needing ink either way. I don't want color shifting, this I'm sure of, never had to deal with that and want to keep it that way. I'll be asking you guys for the suppliers and results. Hey, I just had an idea for a new thread. Hm.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Piedmont Digital Graphics sells the ink for Epson 1800. The vendor claims that the inks are water based pigment ink. The ink is made by Trident. It has fabric binder that is well suited for heat transfer and dtg as well. I believe the profile is provided with the inks for accurate color output. BTW The company is an authorized vendor of Translution for light and dark heat transfer papers.

Check this link: PDG - FabricFast Ultra water-based pigment ink


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

But Lou said...lol.. Reading as many posts as I could today is basically the same thing. Dont use dye, don't use dye because it is really water resistant for photos. Some people have had success with JPSS, but what about when I want to do something on Dark clothes. Does JPSS have a paper for darks thats been tested and proven worth it. If I ship my printer back what would be my next step as far as purchasing another wide format printer for transfers. The 1800 is not in stock at Epson and Epson doesnt sell the 1280 anymore. Maybe Im wrong about the 1280, but I just went to the Epson site and I didnt see it. Is there a CIS for the 1800? Is there another wide format printer that everyone is using? Everytime I search something about the 1400 the same people are doing the replies. Like I said before it is crunch time and I gotta make a decision. What decision Im gonna make is still indicisive and more of a headache than a actual decision. Still kinda up for grabs right now. If I decide to keep this printer which doesnt work with other transfer sounds crazy to me, with so many transfers out there to chose from. I feel like I would be limiting my options on transfers. And if I convert it and not use it for a couple of days Im all clogged up gettn frustrated filling like a mechanic.(I dont even like to change my own oil, and thats easy)I read about a head cleaner, that sounds good though. I know for a fact that there will be days that I want use it for two days because my hand painting business is still at full blast. I get alot of business on that end. This is my new business move, that seemed like a for sure win in the begining when I bought the printer, heatpress and JPSS.  Oops got the wrong printer and now Im writing a book tryn to figure out why I spent over 400 for a printer that everyone else is gettn for 300. Feel like I got hustled on this one...lol..not the 1st time though...Does anyone know about varnishing transfers with acrylic varnish. Varnishing is a clearcoat. In the future Im gonna do some and upload em to see how it washes so on and so fourth. I know that I can bleach my stuff but it has a bit of a hand. When I get better...better lol...I havent even pressed my first shirt yet. I open up my JPSS though..I looks pretty cool but anyway

Thanks to everyone who has helped me in my quest to get like you all. Part of the tranfer world. Fast money world. The world thats gonna play a big role in my future.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry -- it looks like your "stuck" with another response from "the same group of people" but... 

Just wanted you to know that inkjetcarts.us has refillable cartridges for the Epson Stylus Photo 1400. They're only $23... Refillable inkjet cartridge, refillable ink cartridges, ultrachrome printer inks I chose the refillable carts because I don't do a ton of printing, and was afraid of the clogging issue that will occur when using a CIS that happens if you don't print everyday. With the refillable carts, I'll sometimes go a week or more without printing, and haven't had a problem yet. 

I am still looking to see if they have a heat transfer ink for that model, but if not, you can always purchase the ink from Coastal, right?

As far as ultimately deciding what to do with the printer (send it back or use a different ink system), it's not my call -- it's YOUR new business -- BUT I wouldn't use Durabrite ink if you gave it to me for FREE. That's why I posted the information above -- to try to save you from a serious headache with Durabrite ink. Now if you're asking me what I would do in your situation? I'd keep the 1400 -- it's supposed to be a great wide-format printer, and the only problem is the dye ink, and buying the refillable carts and heat transfer ink will not only solve that problem, but will also make your designs less costly per print.

OK, I've "had my say"... good luck. 

Melissa


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> But Lou said...lol.. Reading as many posts as I could today is basically the same thing. Dont use dye, don't use dye because it is really water resistant for photos. Some people have had success with JPSS, but what about when I want to do something on Dark clothes. Does JPSS have a paper for darks thats been tested and proven worth it. If I ship my printer back what would be my next step as far as purchasing another wide format printer for transfers. The 1800 is not in stock at Epson and Epson doesnt sell the 1280 anymore. Maybe Im wrong about the 1280, but I just went to the Epson site and I didnt see it. Is there a CIS for the 1800? Is there another wide format printer that everyone is using? Everytime I search something about the 1400 the same people are doing the replies. Like I said before it is crunch time and I gotta make a decision. What decision Im gonna make is still indicisive and more of a headache than a actual decision. Still kinda up for grabs right now. If I decide to keep this printer which doesnt work with other transfer sounds crazy to me, with so many transfers out there to chose from. I feel like I would be limiting my options on transfers. And if I convert it and not use it for a couple of days Im all clogged up gettn frustrated filling like a mechanic.(I dont even like to change my own oil, and thats easy)I read about a head cleaner, that sounds good though. I know for a fact that there will be days that I want use it for two days because my hand painting business is still at full blast. I get alot of business on that end. This is my new business move, that seemed like a for sure win in the begining when I bought the printer, heatpress and JPSS.  Oops got the wrong printer and now Im writing a book tryn to figure out why I spent over 400 for a printer that everyone else is gettn for 300. Feel like I got hustled on this one...lol..not the 1st time though...Does anyone know about varnishing transfers with acrylic varnish. Varnishing is a clearcoat. In the future Im gonna do some and upload em to see how it washes so on and so fourth. I know that I can bleach my stuff but it has a bit of a hand. When I get better...better lol...I havent even pressed my first shirt yet. I open up my JPSS though..I looks pretty cool but anyway
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has helped me in my quest to get like you all. Part of the tranfer world. Fast money world. The world thats gonna play a big role in my future.



The R1800 is just a beefed up version of the 1400 with 2 extra colors that dont do much at all for transfer papers. Sure the R1800 uses pigment inks, but you can easily convert the 1400 to CIS pigment inks, too. The CIS saves so much ink cost that i wouldnt mind running a small color chart print a day to make sure those print heads keep flowing with ink. After all it would cost like 1 cent of ink?

If you take back your 1400, you're gonna get hit with the 20% restocking, since you paid $400 for it, thats $80 off the printer so you're only getting 320 back. so now you're going to have to throw in an extra $150 to have enough for the R1800, (thats 230 buks wasted right there) ontop of that once you get the R1800, if you want to save on ink cost, you're still going to have to buy a CIS system which would run you about.. 200-300 buks ? For the CIS and all 8 inks. so you're going to spend $430-$530 extra to run with the R1800 which isnt that much better for transfers when you could spend $150 for a CIS pigment for the 1400 and be a happy camper.

Im just trying to give helpful advice and im trying to save you some money, but if you really feel like the R1800 would be a better investment, go for it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the world of heat press! Now you are going through what each of these people trying to help you went through in the beginning, too, including me. Haha. It ain't so easy to choose this stuff. That's why we're trying to help you, we've been there.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> But Lou said...lol..


Once you been around for a while, you'll understand the weight this carries. 



> Dont use dye, don't use dye


This may not be the case with Jetpro, but so far, only JP and regular dye. You're coming in on the beginning of the discover phase.



> because it is really water resistant for photos.


No, not all dye is water resistant, most dye ink is water soluable. BIG difference, and Claria is touted as 'water resistant', that is special. Folks are having success with Claria on papers other than Jetpro.




> Some people have had success with JPSS, but what about when I want to do something on Dark clothes.


Then you need pigment ink and a good paper like Ironall Dark.



> Does JPSS have a paper for darks


Not yet. I hope soon. If it is like the JP light, I will love it and never look back, until something better comes along.



> the same people are doing the replies


Aren't you lucky? I ran into someone yesterday who said they only get one response a day, they were in chat asking for SP help! 



> Does anyone know about varnishing transfers with acrylic varnish. Varnishing is a clearcoat.


Someone here paints on her heat press images. I think it is Jan/jberte. I have to check.

Hey Melissa, do you remember that thread? That was so cool. Was it Jan?



> In the future Im gonna do some and upload em to see how it washes so on and so fourth.


Very cool, I can't wait to see your stuff.



> Thanks to everyone who has helped me in my quest to get like you all. Part of the tranfer world.


You're welcome, and sometimes I add, just pay it forward someday.

Good luck, you'll widdle down your decisions based on what your priorities are, seems none of us get it all, we choose what will make us happiest. Best regards.


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

1st off thanks again to everyone. I was sayn that I was gettn the same people in others threads when asking about Claria Ink. Not the same people in my threads answering questions. To me its not so much how many diff. people answer my questions, but how much the people that are gettn through to me that answer my questions. I meant threads...lol...I think that Im about 70% there on my decision. And the decision is leaning towards.....Its a keeper. 20% restock fee, waiting on my printer to get back, stalling my new Jumpoff heat transfer ideas, letting my new heatpress collect dust. I been waiting on this heatpress for 3yrs. 3yrs and I plugged it up yesterday for the first time just to hear it come on. I say print me a color chart for 1 cent a day. Even if it was one dollar it would be ok. It would be like my new lil 30 dollar a month service printer bill. Sounds better if I think of it like that. So Im thinkn Pigment ink in CIS from Inkfly for like 150. 1800 has 8 carts and theres no need for 8. Save on money costs with CIS system. If my printer clogs breath deep and keep it moving. Open that box over there with the 1400 in it because its mine ole mine. Nan not yet Im still at 70%. Maybe more like 80% give or take a lil bit...lol.... 

Off the subject...I got a C88 that I bought 2yrs ago. My black ran out and every since I changed it, it doesnt work right. The heads move but no ink is gettn on the paper. I either didnt let the ink align right or I put the black in wrong.

Thanks everyone that took time out to give me a lil bit of knowledge. Thanks Kelly. I like the way u broke my words down that was cool. Didnt even know until I hit 2 at the end of my thread...lol..Im learning. Thanks to u again Ivan. U are one of the main reasons that Im at 82% now. See how it keeps going up. Its 3 in the morning though and time for me to hit the sack. No matter what my time says. I havent fixed alot of things on here yet as u can see. 

Jerome


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Inkjetcarts.us is the way for me!!!!
(THANKS MELISSA AND KELLY!!!) 

Call Ross at inkjetcarts.us and talk with him.... he will give you great advice and help you with the cart and ink problem!!!

I puchased my ink from him as well.....
I also purchased some from inksupply.com.

Wanted to test them both.... 


let us all know what happens....


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Someone here paints on her heat press images. I think it is Jan/jberte. I have to check.
> 
> Hey Melissa, do you remember that thread? That was so cool. Was it Jan?


 
Here is the link about the fabric paint..... 

Do you use fabric markers to fix mistakes?


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Inkjetcarts.us is the way for me!!!!
> (THANKS MELISSA AND KELLY!!!)
> 
> Call Ross at inkjetcarts.us and talk with him.... he will give you great advice and help you with the cart and ink problem!!!
> ...


 My problem isnt so much the C88, but the Claria Dye ink that hardly anyone wants to use. Its cool that some people had success with dye ink and JPSS, but other transfers are in question. I know clients that will want something on black tees. I dont think dye ink and black tees are gonna work. For my clogging or whatever that C88 is going through, Im plobably gonna get some refillable carts for that as well the 1400. I didnt see any pigment ink that people are refering for the 1400. Maybe because its a big clog issue. Either way I guess Im gonna risk it. Refillable carts first, and if they dont work for the 1400 im gonna try to cram some pigment ink in it.

About the paint on transfers. I was gonna try to paint on them wit acrylic paint


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

you can bleach JPSS to I have done it there is post about it


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that, David. Still think its so cool you tried that.

Yeah, Jerome, I'm with you that until the Claria ink is tried with a variety of papers for a long testing time, it's still too early to put eggs in that basket (Easter reference, haha.)

It seems to work with JPSS great (but that paper is just like a superhero of papers.) and it's worked with Conde paper, but no one has tried it with Ironall Dark and I don't have claria ink to try it out. But still, Claria is new to the game, untried and unproven, just showing promise, big promise, but all the same, no track record.

Good luck with your re-fill carts, I hear they are a dream.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

I think ill go ahead and be the guinea pig here and buy some iron all dark and try it out with claria and post results

..When my next check comes in though lol.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You the man, Ivan. Thank you, I'll look forward to these results as much as I revel in your Claria/JPSS test results.

Hope the cameras all charged up and the cable is handy. Thank you, again!!


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

Im crossing my fingers, toes, arms...Got a rabbit's foot, horse shoe, and some pixy dust hoping that this Claria Ink proves to be worthy... Ivan is gonna be the spokesman for Claria ink...


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Jerome Jumpoff said:


> Im crossing my fingers, toes, arms...Got a rabbit's foot, horse shoe, and some pixy dust hoping that this Claria Ink proves to be worthy... Ivan is gonna be the spokesman for Claria ink...


LOL yeah I got no problem testing out the paper with the ink. Only thing is I have to find a source that sells samples of ironall dark and other papers. I dont wanna buy 25 sheets and have the possibility of them not working with the ink, and just get stuck with 24 sheets of paper. Does anyone know where I can purchase a sample pack of ironall dark?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I will send you some sheets of Ironall Dark, Ivan, PM me your address. Will you be posting your results here, or is one of your threads on the Claria testing? (Can't remember the titles of the threads.) Thanks, Ivan.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ATTN...
About Claria inks....

This is some info from Ross at inkjetcarts.us

He emailed it to me today...asked me to pass it on...

There is very little ink in the new cartridges (6ml on standard and only 9ml on the high capacity Epson carts), this amount is about ½ the previous amount of inks in older R200-R340 printers. The new Claria inks are very good for an archival rated (first ever) photodye but also is *very expensive to make.*

The above data coupled with the lower capacity of inks in the carts, makes the customer really feel the burn of the new Epson marketing plan. Making people pay dearly for the right to use their own printer is yet another reason to start refilling. 

InkjetCarts employs the latest technologies to* bypass Epson’s firmware* in the most *efficient* possible means to allowed continued printing.
We think $1.33 per ml is a ridiculous amount of money for ANY ink.

InkjetCarts will actual sell you a better ink than Claria inks for less than $0.10 per ml and that’s a pigment that will actually out survive the new Claria inks.
We are ready to reintroduce replacement pigmented inks & Kits on the new Epson Claria printers hopefully early next week. The new launch will include new profiles on a variety of paper choices.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ivancuriel said:


> LOL yeah I got no problem testing out the paper with the ink. Only thing is I have to find a source that sells samples of ironall dark and other papers. I dont wanna buy 25 sheets and have the possibility of them not working with the ink, and just get stuck with 24 sheets of paper. Does anyone know where I can purchase a sample pack of ironall dark?


Sample Packs Iron On Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo

*NEW MILFORD PHOTO* *sells sample packs of ironall for darks ... as well as sample packs of everything else! *


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> ATTN...
> About Claria inks....
> 
> This is some info from Ross at inkjetcarts.us
> ...


That sounds like a really awesome idea. I wonder if these new inks will tolerate the heat of the heat press and not shift colors, that is my major #1 concern about these new inks you talk about. Since its pigment, they shouldnt wash out so thats not in the question. Im going to have to monitor their website for these new inks. The fact that they are providing profiles for these inks is really great. Most places don't provide them. I just hope they can take the heat.

As for testing the ironall dark with claria, then claria compatible. On inksupply.com I saw they have compatible claria inks awell. Im going to have to get a small amount of these inks and test them out, I hope these dont have color shifting problems like the current claria compatible ink i bought from shopdyesub.com. I know OEM Claria does not shift colors. If inksupply does not shift, they might be the closest claria compaitble to OEM claria ink on the market.

Either way I will be doing a test with the real claria on ironall dark, and then with a claria compatible ink on ironall dark.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I recently had an issue with a 1400 dropping random ink spots and creating ink smears over the print. This is with an Artanium bulk system. Turns out there is a un-serviceable wiper under the print head that will get gummed up with ink and fail. This was after 7 months of use. When I told Epson that we were using the printer commercially and sometimes exceeding 100 sheets per day at a weekend show, the tech said that the 1400 is a consumer grade printer and just not designed for heavy usage like that. He also said that excessive head cleanings are bad and will cause the wiper to load up and fail. The tech did not know I was running Artanium ink, so his comments were based on the assumption that I was using the stock Claria ink.

Epson is sending a new printer, so bravo on their customer service, but we went ahead and ordered a 4880 anyway. Another plug for Epson CS...We use a Pro 3800 to print studio portraits and it had a problem a few weeks ago. Epson sent a new printer and new carts overnight.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ivancuriel said:


> That sounds like a really awesome idea. I wonder if these new inks will tolerate the heat of the heat press and not shift colors, that is my major #1 concern about these new inks you talk about. Since its pigment, they shouldnt wash out so thats not in the question. Im going to have to monitor their website for these new inks. The fact that they are providing profiles for these inks is really great. Most places don't provide them. I just hope they can take the heat.
> 
> As for testing the ironall dark with claria, then claria compatible. On inksupply.com I saw they have compatible claria inks awell. Im going to have to get a small amount of these inks and test them out, I hope these dont have color shifting problems like the current claria compatible ink i bought from shopdyesub.com. I know OEM Claria does not shift colors. If inksupply does not shift, they might be the closest claria compaitble to OEM claria ink on the market.
> 
> Either way I will be doing a test with the real claria on ironall dark, and then with a claria compatible ink on ironall dark.


I know that Ross (inkjetcarts.us) has SPECIAL heat transfer inks ... they are made especially for heat pressing at high temps!!!

I use these on my epson c120.

I do not know if he has these special inks for your printer... but with a call to him you can find out.
THE CUSTOMER SERVICE IS EXCELLENT!!!!
888-497-5289
908-393-4948

I am also testing MIS heat transfer inks from inksupply.com on my epson c88+..... just to see how they compare.
Melissa *angelic_endeavor uses these MIS inks with the carts from inkjetcarts.us..she loves them!!*
*See her THREAD.... *Durabrite vs. Inksupply.com HT ink -- Durabrite, You're Fired!


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> I recently had an issue with a 1400 dropping random ink spots and creating ink smears over the print. This is with an Artanium bulk system. Turns out there is a un-serviceable wiper under the print head that will get gummed up with ink and fail. This was after 7 months of use. When I told Epson that we were using the printer commercially and sometimes exceeding 100 sheets per day at a weekend show, the tech said that the 1400 is a consumer grade printer and just not designed for heavy usage like that. He also said that excessive head cleanings are bad and will cause the wiper to load up and fail. The tech did not know I was running Artanium ink, so his comments were based on the assumption that I was using the stock Claria ink.
> 
> Epson is sending a new printer, so bravo on their customer service, but we went ahead and ordered a 4880 anyway. Another plug for Epson CS...We use a Pro 3800 to print studio portraits and it had a problem a few weeks ago. Epson sent a new printer and new carts overnight.


Epson does have good service i must say. When i recieved my 1400 the ink cyan ink cartridge was empty, I called them up and in 3 days i had my new cartridge. The service was nice and helpful. 

I have also experienced blobs on my transfer paper sometimes, but its never been on my image so i just cut it out. I really hope this doesnt get worse  but so far its not a huge issue.


----------



## Chilenita (May 1, 2008)

this thread is a little old, but I am searching and researching on what inks and paopers to buy for a start up... I am deciding on the epson 1400.... I dont need any other ink other than the standard ink (dye ink)? and where did you get your refiullable cartridges and ink? Im on a budget too 
where do you buy your soft stretch paper from?

thanks

mariela



ivancuriel said:


> Yeah its all good! The epson 1800 has 8 colors as im sure you already know. So you would have to buy more pigment ink as supposed to 6 colors. To me the epson 1400 is all i need, I dont believe the 2 extra colors would make a huge difference on t-shirt transfers so it might not be worth spending the extra money on the other 2 colors if 6 is all you need. I converted my 1400 to pigment and I was printing out transfers just fine. I know if i had got the heat transfer pigment inks I would of been golden. But I decided to take a chance on dye ink so i tossed my pigment CIS and went with dye ink refill carts and it has worked out ok for me so I am happy.
> 
> But good luck with the epson 1800! I know its better for photo prints though so that might help if you print photos too


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the 1400...it is not good for transfers for shirts with claira inks..I have been told that the claira ink works well with JPSS paper...I have used it with other papers and the ink washes badly...so if you areonly going to use JPSS on light or white..(remember is will not work on colors) it might work for you. I personally would not recommend this combination as I consider it to still be in a test/experiment mode

You can get the paper from Coastal Business I believe


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chilenita said:


> this thread is a little old, but I am searching and researching on what inks and paopers to buy for a start up... I am deciding on the epson 1400.... I dont need any other ink other than the standard ink (dye ink)? and where did you get your refiullable cartridges and ink? Im on a budget too
> where do you buy your soft stretch paper from?
> 
> thanks
> ...


Hi Mariela,

Ivan is working alot for now, so it'll be some time before he chimes in. Ivan had such great results with the Claria ink and Jetprosofstretch paper, that he ordered a bulk ink system with Claria compatable ink (a generic Claria ink). The only problem he has was one color shifted color under the heat of the press. He posted about that in one of the threads. He was going to work on fixing that, but he has been busy lately and I'm not sure if he did update that yet.

Ivan is testing Claria with Ironall Dark (one of the popular paper for darks) and will post results on that when he returns. So far, there is no fading, that is a good sign.

And Charles is right - the tests on Claria ink for use in heat press transfers are new. It's early on, so its a kind of tough decision, since it's not tried and true and widely used like pigment. But there are folks having alot of success with it. There is a thread showing pics of peoples washed shirts and how they look. Here is a link:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t46050.html#post272807

If you go this route, you'll be in new territory with a few others that are opting for Claria ink. 

Now, if you are interested in re-fill carts, because bulk systems are costly to get into, please look up a thread called Durabrite - you're fired, and Melissa gives great info on a supplier for re-fill carts that use pigment heat transfer inks. They are specially made for use with a heat press, and they will work with any paper you may choose to use. Melissa uses a c88 with 4 carts, but if you follow the info to the supplier, check if they carry the 6 colors you will need for this printer.

Another supplier for JPSS is tshirtsupplies.com. They have a terrific price on it. Good luck.


----------



## Chilenita (May 1, 2008)

thank you muchly  I think I will go the claria route, I love a challenge  I will be sure to check out both other threads I definitely want to buy the refill ink system. I am a newbie and I dont even know how to use a press yet... so you will surely see alot of me....lol this forum is fantastic everyone is incredible and so helpful and informative, so once I get going I will be sure to share my experiences and designs with my experimentations .

thanks again


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, good luck to you, Mariela. To find Ivan's bulk system post, maybe search "claria compatable". There shouldn't be too many threads out there with that, since Claria is new. Or, just click on Ivan's user name, and send him a pm. He'll get back to you, when he gets back to us! LOL. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## eAZie (Aug 7, 2008)

so if i am planning to transfer my 1400 to a CIS pigment base ink, i shouldn't use the OEM carts to begin with?


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

eAZie said:


> so if i am planning to transfer my 1400 to a CIS pigment base ink, i shouldn't use the OEM carts to begin with?



I actually had installed a pigment system from inkjetfly.com on my epson 1400 and I used it. I then switch directly over to the claria OEM carts without doing anything, and i had no issues, all i did was a head cleaning and everything worked just fine.

here is the history of my epson 1400

1.when i 1st got it i used OEM Claria inks
2. directly switched to the CIS Pigment with only 1-2 head cleanings
3. switched back to OEM claria cartridges then did 1-2 head cleanings
4.switched to claria compatible inks from shopdyesub.com and then did 1-2 head cleanings

my printer has been working fine and dandy since day one


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ivancuriel said:


> I actually had installed a pigment system from inkjetfly.com on my epson 1400 and I used it. I then switch directly over to the claria OEM carts without doing anything, and i had no issues, all i did was a head cleaning and everything worked just fine.
> 
> here is the history of my epson 1400
> 
> ...


 
Hello Ivan! 

Just one little Q, because now I am wondering if this helps makes the one thing make sense. Do you think not purging inks in between could help explain the myterious color shift?


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hello Ivan!
> 
> Just one little Q, because now I am wondering if this helps makes the one thing make sense. Do you think not purging inks in between could help explain the myterious color shift?


The color shifting issues I had were with me not having an ICC Profile for the pigment inks from inkjetfly. Of course since its a dye based printer, and its using pigment inks, the computer thinks its still using dye ink so its mixing the colors according that. But since i was using pigment inks the colors were shifting because the printer didnt know it was using pigment.

I did experience slight color shifting with claria compatible for a short period of time, now there are no more color shifting issues with the claria compatible ink. It just kind of settled in itself, I didnt do anything to it it just started printing perfectly. So this could be an explanation to that but everything is working fine now. No major issues at all.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you so much, Ivan!


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

HI all i am kinda new at this which ink is new to the scene durabrite or claria


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

FAT DADDY said:


> HI all i am kinda new at this which ink is new to the scene durabrite or claria


Hi FD, the Claria is the new one. Did you see the links I gave you in the other thread? They explain about the inks including pigment, photographic dye, HT pigment ink, and Claria.

Here is a link to those threads:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t60179-2.html#post358573


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

My testing is quite simple. I print the shirt and wear it to work in the TX heat. The shirt gets wet with the days activities. The ink either bleeds or it doesnt. The Claria ink bled on a 50/50 gilden, the red color mostly.

What goes on in the washer is anyones guess. I think all inks are going to wash out to some extent in the cleaning cycle. Its the same as throwing in a brand new red tee, some color is going down the drain.

The problem for me is if I am at an event shooting car pics for individuals tees. Those customers are going to wear the shirts at the show today. If those tees bleed I am in trouble. I can use claria for myself because I can wash the tee before wearing it. Customer shirts have got to be pigment inks.


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks kelly
i have been using the 1400 and printing out different graphics and no real complaints 
if i stick to the process
i was 2nd guessing if the printer ink was good for heat transfer and if i had to switch to something else to avoid a future problem
thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

This inkjet HT stuff has not gone well for you, David. I remember this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t52447.html#post311226 , where you had bleed with JPSS and HP ink. What is going on down in TX and is your sweat toxic or something?? Lol! J/L!  But there has to be something going on bc you get bleeding issues going, where it is not a common thing that happens with JPSS, Claria, or even HP inks which are not always all pigment inks, alot of times the colors are dye. I didn't even get bleeding with Regular plain old dye ink, and you know, blahblahblah, that includes bleachings, so *something* should have happened.

I keep thinking it is your location somehow, maybe it is your shirt - it is something because how can one person keep running into the same problem that others rarely have, and yet you have it with muliple inks. What humidity does your house run at? Have you experiemented with different shirts? Maybe it has something to do with the shirts from the supply house you use? Have you changed suppliers of JPSS, just to see if it's something to do with the way the supplier stores the JPSS.

JPSS works with pigment, regular dye, HT pigments, Claria, HP inks, and those using the refill carts and bulks from various suppliers all seem pretty dang happy across the board. So why do you have such terrible luck? I am wondering what different things you tried to change the variables to improve your results. I feel bad for you, so many of us are loving the JPSS for all the flexibility it gives us, and yet your not able to share that. Are you a-ok with just using pigment inks and that is it? If you are, that's cool. If you want to be able to use other inks, write back if you want. I don't mind trying to help you figure out the monkey that is tossing the wrench into the process. Part of what I love about JPSS is the freedom I have to use whatever ink and shirt I want to. Well, let me know if you want to experiment, I know you're burnt out on wash tests.  

, if I was you, I wouldn't want to use Claria either, but most people, almost all others, don't have any bleed issues with any colors. It seems to be


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have used everything mentioned above except the HT inks which eventually I will order.

The point I am making is the only ink used so far that didnt bleed was the durabrite. It did color shift and shift again but I can work around that until the HT inks get here.

The OEM HP inks will bleed and then you can wash them out.
Same goes for the Epson Claria inks...bleed but you can wash them out and its ok.
HP vivera ink bleeds.
I havent tried the HP Vivera pigment inks as I dont have one of those printers.

Again as I mentioned above, whats happening in the washer is something I cant see. I can see exactly whats happening on a shirt that hasnt been through the wash. The shirt gets worn and gets wet and the red ink bleeds. Its always been the red ink except a bit of blue on the OEM HP carts that werent Vivera.

All the shirts washed clean so the bleed is gone at this time.
Shirts tested have been
!00% cotton gilden
100% cotton Anvil
50/50 gildens
50/50 jerzees

I do PDR work for Toyota as my day job outside everyday in the sun.My friend works right next to me doing Paint repair. He has the HP 8600 with vivera ink.We have gone back and forth researching and testing different variables to find the best solutions for our photo tee customers.

As mentioned those customers are going to wear the tees before they go through the wash.
Our testing is simply doing exactly what the customer is going to do in the same environment we live in. 

We print our test tees and wear them. If the shirts bleed they bleed and it isnt anything special going on its just actual use.
When you wash a shirt there really is no telling how much ink is coming off unless you see a major fade. I dont ever see that on the initial wash in cold water.

One thing you have to do is remove that wet shirt from the washer asap. If you run a load at bedtime and pull it for the dryer in the morning you might have some bleed issues.

You know, in the end all we want to do is hand the customer a product with confidence. I have read all the threads concerning inks, printers, tests etc. I could use any of the inks above for personal use because I know what each one does and how to work around the problem.
Our customers generally dont have that knowledge. Wash and care instructions are fine but it isnt going to help the guy that put his custom tee on five minutes after he purchased it. Everything I have read is sending me towards the HT pigment inks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I have used everything mentioned above except the HT inks which eventually I will order.
> 
> The point I am making is the only ink used so far that didnt bleed was the durabrite. It did color shift and shift again but I can work around that until the HT inks get here.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if my post sounded different than I meant it to. I'm not trying to aggitate you or anything like that, David. My post was made as a friendly gesture to try to help. I know you know your papers, inks, shirts, etc and test well. I was just curious why bleeding is so rarely reported (most folks enjoy good results with the Claria) but it seems to hit you pretty hard, that's all. From your vantage point, I would not like any ink besides Durabrite either. 

I have no problem with Durabrite. But if you ask Melissa/AngelicEndeavors she detests that ink, so it's all in what you see in your own testing. 

It sounds like you did alot of changing things up to try to elminate and isolate a situation and nothing turned up for you. That happens sometimes. It's like Melissa and me. We use the same exact settings on our same model Epsons, and where she can hardly get a good print without color shifting, I've yet to have color shifting at all. ~hands up~ no clue why. 

I'm still wondering on that post you made about using a "gorilla" lock down with the JPSS paper. I think there is such a thing as too much pressure as the polymer is designed to go into the weave. If the weave is hopelessly and utterly crushed, where will the polymer go?

Are you going to try out a shirt using the pressure you would with a plastisol? Where you have to give it a push down to lock?

It won't hurt anything to try. 

I just received my 1400 last week. I will try something red to see what the results are. If I am crying the blues (reds) - I'll let you know. I won't be using "gorilla" pressure on my press, so I'll let you know how it goes. Okay? 



MotoskinGraphix said:


> You know, in the end all we want to do is hand the customer a product with confidence.


Exactly. No doubt.




MotoskinGraphix said:


> I have read all the threads concerning inks, printers, tests etc. I could use any of the inks above for personal use because I know what each one does and how to work around the problem.


I still want the same quality the customer gets for myself as well. One system, one set up, one terrific product. 

The worst thing to me, is wearing something I make and it not being up to par. It's embarrassing and I know people are looking at it and judging if I am any good or not.

I have a few Ironall and Avery shirts still in rotation, and when someone sees one of the test Ironall shirts (not Jerzees) or the Avery shirts from before I found TSF, I quickly say "that's from before the products I use now. "

David, if I had your results I wouldn't touch the other products. I was only wondering if there was an adjustment that could be made so that you could enjoy the success so many others are having. 

I'll drop it now. Sorry to bother you. I didn't mean for you to re-write all of your comments again. I'll let you know how my Claria red and shirt go. I'll try a gildan's since that's what you use, too. Have a nice day.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I have had reports of black bleeding and not washing out from my customers. I also had a lot of paper feed problems with the Epson 1400 and JPSS.​


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Masterkoin said:


> I have had reports of black bleeding and not washing out from my customers. I also had a lot of paper feed problems with the Epson 1400 and JPSS.​


MasterK, if it's okay, I'm going to pop a link in here to your post with the picture and settings, so folks can follow over to that thread for more info. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t60578.html#post368838


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Kelly you stated location, I wonder if the humididty in his are of the country could be a factor? I know stranger things have happened. ... JB


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Humidity is something I have plenty of. I am working in an air conditioned office that doesn't have curling paper problems or anything like that. I did pre-press all the shirts also to remove the moisture. Then I re-pressed with teflon sheet after transferring.


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that has kelp my thread alive. Unfortunately my Epson 1400 is still in the box, but hopefully not for long. I ordered some Jetpro and some Ironall samples a little after March and tried them with my c88. The Jetpro was cool but the color on the Jetpro was not as dark as the Ironall. The Ironall has more of a hand than Jetpro, but I actually like the Ironall more. I color were stronger and it allows more to do some dark shirts. I also purchased some refillables for my C88 from Ross at inkjetcarts. I havent opened those yet but Im about to in the next couple of days becausse Im lookn to purchase some more carts or a CIS system for my 1400. It makes since to try em out before I buy some more. My decision making takes forever but this whole heatpress adventure is still fairly new for me. Ive did alot of shirts with my C88 and heatpress and everything is going find so far. I decided to upload some pictures in my albums so that people would know exactly what Im talking about when I say heatpress slash paint. Feel free to check em out. Ive did alot more but some of the stuff I put on my myspace and didnt save it to the flashdrive or memory card.

I havent had to do alot of shirts lately because my job had been working over 50hrs a week for so many months that I really didnt have alot of time to mess around with all my new equipment. Recently though my job has informed us of a plantwide layoff starting Jan. 26th for 3 weeks or maybe more. We build buses so we are connected to the car world of almost jobless people. From job security to unemployment is where we are headed to. Mr. Recession has forced me to get back on the forums and study and learn from others in hopes of making the right decisions on this heatpress money making adventure. Im happy that I bought the 1400, and that its still in the box...lol..That only means that I havent had one chance a messing it up.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome back, Jerome. Sorry to hear the bad news, tho. I hope everything works out for you. Best wishes...


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

Its good to be back. Im sure everything will work its self out for me. Before I had a 9 to 5 I was more motivated about my t-shirts, so now that the 9 to 5 is throwing curve balls Im back to my tshirts with the best bat coach ever...Tshirtforums...


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

JetPro soft does well with the Claria Ink...Once MJ died everyone wanted a shirt so I came up with some designs...so far so good...Some of the other shirts before the Micheal Jackson shirts did well...


----------



## Jerome Jumpoff (Feb 17, 2008)

pics of the mj shirts


----------

